# Atenuación en filtro activo n2 butterworth



## skan (May 16, 2008)

buenas. estoy diseñando un filtro n4 buscando aproximación butterworth....
de un libro de la editorial "practice hill" saque un esquema de filtro 2ºorden butterworth.

debo atenuar un pitido 10KHZ a una señal de audio voz humana . el caso es que cuando diseño el filtro para que corte en 1Khz, ago un análisis AC sweep noise en PSPICE y observo como el filtro atenua aproximadamente  80dB/s década.

y cuando calculo el filtro sallen key para que corte en 3.5Khz, realiza bien el corte, pero la atenuación por década pasa a ser de casi solo 44dB/s.... para conseguir la atenuación que me piden (40dB's en 10Khz...((cortando a 3.5Khz::supone atenuar los 40dB's en 6.5khz restanttes)) debería subir mucho el orden ....pero teoricamente con un n4 debo poder cumplir los objetivos del enunciado!

la fórmula que da el libro es. FC=(1/2*pi*R*C) fijo los c's en 0.1uF, y calculo R's,  las R's que salen de la entrada no inversora del filtro, Rf (la de 10Khz la fijo y la otra la fórmula es: (K-1)*Rf   (siendo K=1.152 etapa1, K=2.235 etapa2)).......

no entiendo cual es el problema...por que no cumple la atenuación que ponen todos los libros cuando subo la Fc a 3.5 Khz? 

Cualquier ayuda se agradecerá.  

(adjunto esquema de montaje, y capturas de pantalla de ORCAD analizando el circuito con fc a 1Khz y 3.5Khz)


----------



## Eduardo (May 16, 2008)

skan dijo:
			
		

> ...el caso es que cuando diseño el filtro para que corte en 1Khz, ago un análisis AC sweep noise en PSPICE y observo como el filtro atenua aproximadamente  80dB/s década.
> 
> y cuando calculo el filtro sallen key para que corte en 3.5Khz, realiza bien el corte, pero la atenuación por década pasa a ser de casi solo 44dB/s.... para conseguir la atenuación que me piden (40dB's en 10Khz...((cortando a 3.5Khz::supone atenuar los 40dB's en 6.5khz restanttes)) debería subir mucho el orden ....pero teoricamente con un n4 debo poder cumplir los objetivos del enunciado!.....


*1 decada NO son 10kHz* es 10 veces la frecuencia inicial.

A 1kHz una decada esta a 10kHz
A 3.5kHz una decada esta a 35kHz, no a 13.5kHz


----------

